# sharpes alley



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

heres some pics from our track up here in victoria b.c.there's more,but the video didn't turn out well,and i got seasick,so...hope y'all enjoy!the photo with the red blur and the white blur.the red is an artin HO lambo,and the white is an SG+.hope carlos does't mind being in the pics!that drag was fun too,vw vs cheetah!i think the cheetah took it by a nose!IR sensors with trackmate 2000 on the four lane,and we are getting rid of the timer on the dragstrip


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Looks like a nice place to race and have fun Slotnewbie69! Thanks for sharing!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah it's kind of the manshed...i had a couple girls interested in racing,but the guys didn't want an estrogen invasion,so we'll keep it boys night out for now!LOL!too bad,a female singer i know is a trucker who used to race stock cars here at western speedway.she'd probably kick our butts!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice looking layout. How do the bank turns work for you? Seems like a short entrance and exit on a couple of the sides. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yup.it's tight alright.we tried reversing the direction,but are still ironing out some rail height issues,so it's outta the bank right into a hairpin!i would like it better if we exited into the big 18''radius curves,to keep our speed through the turn.we run pretty much everything through those banks,including semis w/trailers!the only cars that don't like the banks are old untuned tjets with stock magnets.then i tune em up and they do o.k.my tjets make it cause they are really tuned up with jl magnets,so i get enough speed to not slide right out.generally we run afx and magnatraction though.the drag strip is almost a scale 1/4 mile


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Fast track and drag racing looks like fun. Combine it with whatever is in the Happy Cup and you have a party!
Jim


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

funny you should mention that happy cup...it was spilled that night,on the track!no more happy cups on the race table!lol..its tight but fast..more challenging than you would think for a small layout...the afx and mt's seem to like it the most,and the trucks.:thumbsup:


----------

